# Canon Calling



## Roger Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

I got a call from a canon market researcher in Japan yesterday. He asked me a long list of questions about DSLR video, specifically how we used DSLR video in our productions and what impediments in current technology prevented us from using it more.The things I found fault with were line skipping/ moire, the codecs used and the very limited audio capabilities. AF isn't really an issue for us since we seldom use it. He acknowledged the audio issues and implied that audio would be much improved in the next round.

He asked about what our vision was for DSLR video five years from now. I asked him if there was new stuff coming and of course he said he couldn't give me any information but he implied that something was coming relatively soon.


----------



## leGreve (Sep 27, 2011)

I think you owe us with such a specific situation to tell more about who you are and what you work with... ie. the reasons why a Canon rep would call you of all people up.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 27, 2011)

leGreve said:


> I think you owe us with such a specific situation to tell more about who you are and what you work with... ie. the reasons why a Canon rep would call you of all people up.



"owe us"?


----------



## kubelik (Sep 27, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> leGreve said:
> 
> 
> > I think you owe us with such a specific situation to tell more about who you are and what you work with... ie. the reasons why a Canon rep would call you of all people up.
> ...



leGreve could probably have worded it a little more gently, but I agree with his curiosity in wanting to know who Mr. Roger Jones is. that being said, neither the survey nor the response is particularly exciting nor enlightening, since pretty much everyone agrees those are the obvious issues Canon needs to fix in its DSLR video capabilities for any upcoming releases.

relatively soon is a nice way to tell you nothing ... to me, in terms of production cycles, anything within half a year can be termed "relatively soon".


----------



## Roger Jones (Sep 27, 2011)

I work at a video production/ post facility in northern California. We do advertising, corporate communications, training and documentary work. We shoot primarily with Sony pro video cameras and we occasionally use Canon DSLRs, (7d, 60d etc) for B roll, second unit, informal interviews etc. 

I have no idea why Canon called me but we have purchased several Canon dlsrs in the past six months. I agree with Kubilik that there is not much to see here, I'm sure Canon do this sort of thing all the time. I do think that that some inference can be drawn from the questions asked, scheduling, not so much.


----------

